# Lenovo Announces Yoga Tablets With Built-in Kickstands



## quagmire (Oct 30, 2013)

Specifications:

*Yoga Tablet 8 *

1.2Ghz quad-core MediaTek 8125 (Cortex A7)
HD display (1280x800)
1GB RAM
6,000 mAh battery
Android 4.2 Jelly Bean
16GB of storage plus a MicroSD card slot
5MP rear camera
Price : $249


*Yoga Tablet 10*

1.2Ghz quad-core MediaTek 8125 (Cortex A7)
HD display (1280x800)
1GB RAM
9,000 mAh battery
Android 4.2 Jelly Bean
16GB of storage plus a MicroSD card slot
5MP rear camera
Price : $299




> *cdn.androidpolice.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/nexusae0_Yoga-Tablet-Stand-Mode_thumb1.jpg
> 
> 
> *cdn.androidpolice.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/nexusae0_Yoga-Tablet-Tilt-Mode_thumb.jpg
> ...



-Source, Source





























Performance should be similar to this.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2013)

Tablets design looks nice. But that back stand is looking intresting to me.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 30, 2013)

The drawback is that of 1GB RAM,why can't LENOVO provide 2GB RAM?
It makes the functioning of Tabs a feather like experience,within the same budget.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> The drawback is that of 1GB RAM,why can't LENOVO provide 2GB RAM?
> It makes the functioning of Tabs a feather like experience,within the same budget.



Who knows they may provide ultrabay for adding more ram in tablet.  They are known for taking the initiative.


----------

